# Giving up Soccer for the Reserves?



## CurtisWoodworth (13 Oct 2004)

Ok, I did a search and I'm either stupid or the information just isn't clear to me... yet.

I am 15 right now, and a hopeful to join the reserves (or even a career as a full time solider after highschool). I want to become a Infantry solider. I've sifted through tons of information, contacted recruiters via e-mail and have be lurking though these forums for some time. From what I gather, once you finish BMQ/SQ (and some others?) your put into a unit (local). I hear different things flying back and forth, you train once every weeknight and one weekend a month. Now the problem is, joining the reserves is something I really want to do, but giving up soccer is something that bothers me. Now I realize that it's only one weekend I'd be missing out per month, which is one game of soccer. But I'm the goalie so I can't just 'miss' a game of soccer.   I've been with my soccer team almost since I started playing, so leaving would be a sad thing to do.

What options are there for me? Or am I just going to have to accept that I can't have everything and just choose the reserves?
Thanks for your input. (I'm not trying to come off the wrong way, that I'm resistant to the reserves, but just looking for possible choices. If it really comes down to it, I'm joining the reserves over my soccer team. )

~Curtis Woodworth


----------



## winchable (13 Oct 2004)

I was in a similar situation.
You'll have to accept you'll miss a game of soccer is really what ti comes down to if you want to be in the reserves. You might not have to miss nearly as much as you think.
You could easily have both by sacrifcing the one or two games.
Besides, what's better? Some soccer or no soccer at all?
Your team wil adapt. You don't have to choose to reserves over soccer, you can choose them as well as soccer.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (13 Oct 2004)

The thing you should understand about the reserves is that the term one weekend a month is not exactly accurate.The reserves is what you put into it.Yes initially until you are finished your basic and trades training you will need to put soccer aside but once in a unit, you will be informed with usually atleast a month notice of upcoming courses and exercises.To miss unit training will obviously affect your proggression in the reserves but if once in the unit you explain your situation and are willing to compromise some training for games and some games for training, you should not be chastised by either your team or your unit.Reserve units are notoriously understanding of the needs of their soldiers as long as your willing to compromise.


----------



## humint (13 Oct 2004)

Don't worry about it -- I play competitive soccer during the summer and I can manage it. I also play indoor soccer, which is on Sundays -- and yes, I do miss the odd game, but the two can be managed. 

That said, you may miss the odd game, but in the big picture, it's not that bad. And, I'm sure your team can find a stand-in keeper for that odd game, and that your coach will understand that work is higher on the priority list.

The only concern is if you go away on course during the summer. However, you are not normally away for the entire summer, and you can still get a good portion of the summer league out of the way before training starts.

Keep in mind that, while you can take BMQ and some other courses during the fall/winter on the weekends, you will ultimately get a conflict between a course (only offered in the summer) and soccer. That's life, and you will have to choose one or the other. 

To add another anecdote to the mix, the parade night for my unit conflicted with my hockey team (i.e. both on the same night). I had to make the tough decision to quit the team and to train with the unit. Sure, I miss the guys, but the Army has priority.

But, the good news is that my unit has it's own hockey team, and we play on Mon nights -- which, needless to say, is not a parade night, and not a night that would conflict with a weekend Ex.

Good to go!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Oct 2004)

Sorry - how much does soccer pay you again?


----------



## humint (13 Oct 2004)

Mike >> Well said. 

Soccer pays you a healthy heart, but it's cr@p for the wallet!


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Oct 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Sorry - how much does soccer pay you again?



And How much does the army pay us again??  

I don't think he wants to join the reserves 'cause of the pay.  If that's the reason I say stick to soccer mate!

Hail Celtic!  

tess


----------



## Michael Dorosh (14 Oct 2004)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> And How much does the army pay us again??
> 
> I don't think he wants to join the reserves 'cause of the pay.  If that's the reason I say stick to soccer mate!
> 
> ...



Me, I get 800 dollars a month after taxes.  I bet he doesn't want to play soccer for the money either, but that wasn't really the point, was it...


----------



## jswift872 (14 Oct 2004)

I think that sports and the reserves are both very manageable because if you can go to school and reserves or in my situation go to school, work at a part-time job and then the reserves, i think you can handle soccer...plus it is good for you to play sports, i say keep it up man


----------



## skura (14 Oct 2004)

I'm in that exact same situation with hockey.  Here's what I decided to do, though it probably won't be what you'll decide to do since your commitment to your sport seems greater then mine;

I was already signed up for hockey and it had been paid for, so just dropping out to join the reserves wasn't going to happen, and I didn't want to miss hockey games / practices for the reserves, but at the same time I didn't want to miss the reserves for hockey, so I decided that this would be my last year playing hockey (in leagues) and time to move on in life through the reserves.

It all depends on what's more important to you, and for me joining the reserves was more important, but as I said, hockey was paid for so I wasn't going to just quit.  But leaving at the end of this season won't be that big of a deal since I've played hockey since I was 9, and I think my minor career is near the end anyway.

Hope this helps, somehow...


----------



## Torlyn (14 Oct 2004)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I don't think he wants to join the reserves 'cause of the pay.  If that's the reason I say stick to soccer mate!
> 
> Hail Celtic!



Celtic?  Better than Man U, I suppose...  You'll Never Walk Alone.  Hail LiverpoolFC.  

T


----------



## winchable (14 Oct 2004)

> You'll Never Walk Alone.  Hail LiverpoolFC.



Geeeettt Ooouuut...
Southampton Saints until I die Mon' They're going to win one of these days.

Just as long as you don't like Chelsea, I've never met someone who isn't afraid of a Chelsea fan.


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Oct 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Me, I get 800 dollars a month after taxes. I bet he doesn't want to play soccer for the money either, but that wasn't really the point, was it...



Sorry Micheal I don't want to be annoying but what did you mean by "how much do you make with soccer".  I think I missed your point.


I assumed yours was a rhetorical question and I answered with one, but now i feel I miss something.. 

tess

and Yes... Up the Bhoys!!!


----------



## CurtisWoodworth (14 Oct 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I'm not in soccer for money (since there is none) and I'm not joining the reserves just for the pay. The pay is more of a bonus to the experience, as I see it. Training (BMQ) won't be a problem soccer wise, because we don't start practicing to the very late days of August. And even then, I can miss out on the odd practice. As it turns out, I'm out the door to soccer practice in a couple minutes, and I'll talk with my coach then. As pointed out, I'm sure he can get a backup goalie.

Thanks again.

~Curtis Woodworth


----------



## rounder (15 Oct 2004)

Chris,

     Soccer is not your priority. The reserves is a job, and at first you will not like it and I'm affraid you will quite, as so many do, for something easier and more enjoyable (soccer). The reserves is a big commitment. I'm a section commander and nothing is more frustrating that someone not commiting to the team effort. Lose the soccer joing the reserves.


----------



## CurtisWoodworth (16 Oct 2004)

Don't get me wrong I think of the reserves as a higher priority, and once I commit myself to something, I'm fully committed. And if you think I'd quit the reserves because it's 'too hard' I must have given off the wrong impression, because I love a challenge, and I love 'hard' (as long as its not math  8)). The real problem is convincing my parents about the reserves being a higher priority. They think I'll get shot, or called out over seas and they don't want me "playing with knives and guns". I've already explained the unlikely hood of getting shot, and the laws in place that protect reservists from getting called up (with out there consent). I also explained that I would be playing with guns or knives, I take that very seriously. I'd be under some of the strictest supervision and in a controlled environment. They also don't want me to give up soccer because I "have the rest of my life to work" and don't think I'm serious about joining the reserves. I've tried everything.


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Oct 2004)

Playing with guns and knives, the unlikely hood of getting shot? I suggest you may want to get some more info and take that back to your parents.   Or better yet bring your parents down to meet the recruiter.

I don't want to scare you or anything, but reservist have been injured while overseas, and in particular have been shot.   I don't want to scare you or anything, but I do want you to know the facts.   Feel free to PM me and I can give you a bit of insight.   The last thing to do is give your parents info, to calm their nerves and then have them find the truths out for themselves about what you are going to do, and what has happened to some reservist.

Build the trust of your parents on your decision to join the reserves based on good info, and they will support you throughout your career in the reserves, again as for soccer contrary what some people have said, don't give it up.   The reservist a job?   Maybe a part time job. So use the other part to do the other things you like.

tess


----------



## humint (16 Oct 2004)

Since we veered off track -- screw Man U and Beckham is a poser ... Millwall all the way. And yes, Partick Thistle is the hardest working team in Scotland. God loves the Great Glasgow Alternative!


----------



## rounder (16 Oct 2004)

Tess, I know you've seen it before. Kids joining and lacking the commitment and then quitting. You're right, I don't think he should give up soccer, however, he will not be able to commit to soccer, BMQ/SQ is probably two weekends per month and his team mates on the soccer team will have to find a more committed substitute. All I'm saying is if you can't commit to something 100% don't do it.


----------



## CurtisWoodworth (16 Oct 2004)

the 48th regulator,

Yeah, your probably right. I guess I should tell them I might get shot. =|
I'm at a loss of words... I just don't want them to get the wrong idea.

And isn't there an option to take BMQ/SQ during the summer for a month? That would be the easiest to adapt soccer around.
Once I get the trust of my parents I'll talk to my coach about training a backup keeper.


----------



## humint (16 Oct 2004)

You'd be best to do the weekend course during the fall/winter, as summer BMQ is 4 weeks long, and the SQ is about 5. Plus, they are usually offered right smack in the middle of the summer (e.g. end of June, July, and Aug), as most that go on the course are secondary school students. If you were to take your courses in the summer, you may want to do the BMQ one summer, and then SQ the summer after. 

But, let's put this into perspective -- any way you cut it, you'll have to sacrifice sports for the ResF. 

It would probably be best for you to get on a Jan start BMQ weekend course, and then do SQ and MOC training in the summer. Yes, you will miss a whole season of soccer. BUT, the good thing is that you'll be through your training and will then be able to play footy in the summers thereafter. 

And, take it from someone who has played at a variety of levels, that ONE summer without football is a small price to pay for a ResF career that will last you an entire lifetime.


----------



## rounder (16 Oct 2004)

Curtis,

   Go with what the Argyll says. BMQ in the winter and SQ BIQ in the summer. DO NOT go one full year as an untrained soldier... get the BIQ (Basic Infantry Course) done soonest.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (16 Oct 2004)

Heres an idea, if your seriouse about the military, get your training done and over with and if your team cant live without you for those two months, there is always the canadian forces sports teams.Ask yourself if you wanted to join the military and threw it all away to stay with your team, how long is your team going to be there for you?


----------



## rounder (16 Oct 2004)

> Ask yourself if you wanted to join the military and threw it all away to stay with your team, how long is your team going to be there for you?



There you have it...


----------



## CurtisWoodworth (16 Oct 2004)

Alright then. Time to convince my parents.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Oct 2004)

right on mate!   

And if you can't play at leaste keeep watching the beutiful game, at the end, as you saw from this thread, you will be amongst a grouip of guys and gals that not only love the army gig, but love football

again let me say it louder...

HAIL CELTIC!   UP THE BHOYZ!  :blotto:

nuff said

tess


----------

